
A long-term toxicology study on pigs fed on genetically modified soy and maize [pdf] - jackgavigan
http://www.organic-systems.org/journal/81/8106.pdf
======
todd8
For perspective, it's probably worth taking a look at some blog posts critical
of this study, for example [1].

[1] [http://www.marklynas.org/2013/06/gmo-pigs-study-more-junk-
sc...](http://www.marklynas.org/2013/06/gmo-pigs-study-more-junk-science/)

